# The Day Was So Clear



## AltLars (Jul 2, 2006)

The Day Was So Clear


The Day was so clear, I could almost see forever.
The spot to which I perched allowed me to see all over.
The sky is so blue, so very few clouds, a beautiful view.
I felt the earth shake, so hard it touched me way up here.
I saw the smoke rise, felt the heat blast, the flames go past.

The Day was so clear, but my eyes cannot see.
I felt myself falling, as though in a movie.
I heard the rushing of the wind, as though a hurricane.
I heard the sirens scream knowing you came.

The Day was so clear, I can see forever.
I can see you digging for me, 
I am somewhere above watching the scene as though in a movie.
The dust that settles on you is not just from the building.
The dust that settles on you is me...
         Thanking you.

_-Larry Braun
Sept. 13, 2001_​


----------

